# Wakü Kauftipp



## DarkTigger (28. Mai 2008)

*Wakü Kauftipp*

Hallo, nachdem ich eben das erste mal meinen Rechner richtig takten wollte, ist er bei nur 3.2MHz abgestürzt . Nun wollte ich mir eine Wasserkühlung zulegen da sie 1. leise ist und 2. besser übertaktet werden kann. Zu meinem System:

CPU: e6600 (läuft mit 2,4Mhz 45°C-----3,2Mhz 59°C--->luftlüfter)
Grafik: 1900XTX von ATI (40°C)
Netteil: 500watt
Board: PB5 Deluxe

Für meine Grafikkarte brauche ich keine Wasserkühlung um moment da ich mir einen neuen Lüfter bereits gekauft hatte(lautlos bei 40°C), jedoch hab ich vor mir demnächst eine 8800 zuzulegen, weis ich noch nicht so geanu. Nun is die Frage welche Bauteile ich mir kaufen werde. Gibt ja eine große Auswahl. Habe vor 200-450euro auszugeben(soll ja auch schließlich eine gute Kühlung sein). Von dem Komplettsystem kann man mir glaubig abraten, sollen ja nicht so toll sein. Nun, hat wer besondere Vorschläge ,Erfahrungen mit wakübauteilen.

Kann man eigentlich auch die heatpipe von meinem motherboard über wakü kühlen?

mfg dark


----------



## olstyle (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 28.05.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich auch die heatpipe von meinem motherboard über wakü kühlen?


Man kann die Heatpipe mit allem was dran hängt ab machen und durch Wasserkühler ersetzen. Das alleine kostet aber schon seine 100€.
Im Grunde gibt es für jedes Bauteil im PC auch Wasserkühler.

Zur CPU-Kühlung:
Man nehme einen Ek Supreme, eine nette Laing oder Eheim, einen Radi samt Lüfter, einen AGB, ein paar Anschlüsse und ewas Schlauch und schon hat man nie mehr Temperatursorgen  .


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

wieviel watt sollte mein netzteil haben.....reichen 500watt?



aber mal was ganz anderes, mein rechner is nun 1.5jahre alt. Würde es sich nicht lohnen gleich einen neuen rechner mit wasserkühlung + neuer hardware zu kaufen statt nun Geld für schlechtere Hardware  + wasserkühlungelemente auszugeben. Hätte da schon was gefunden:

http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2678


was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel watt sollte mein netzteil haben.....reichen 500watt?


So eine Wakü _pumpe evrbraucht ca. so viel wie eine FEstplatte, da brauchst du dir keine sorgen um das NT zu amchen.




> aber mal was ganz anderes, mein rechner is nun 1.5jahre alt. Würde es sich nicht lohnen gleich einen neuen rechner mit wasserkühlung + neuer hardware zu kaufen statt nun Geld für schlechtere Hardware  + wasserkühlungelemente auszugeben.


Mit der Wakü bekommst du den E6600 nochmal richtig auf touren so dass da vorerst kein Handlungsbedarf besteht.
Die Graka könntest du in nächster Zeit mal auswechseln, aber ein komplett neues System muss auf keinen Fall her.


> Hätte da schon was gefunden:
> http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2678
> was meint ihr dazu?


Zur Notwendigkeit eines Hardwareupdates hab ich ja schon was gesagt, daher nur noch was zur Wakü.
Asetek ist afaik nicht ganz sooo schlecht wie Thermaltake, aber die Waterchill Sets sind trotzdem veraltet und "dank" viel zu kleinem Radi selbst mit einem anderen Kühler längst nicht so gut wie die von mir verlinkte Zusammenstellung.

Davon abgesehen muss man sich nur mal das verbaute Mobo angucken um zu sehen wie bei so einem Fertigsystem gespart wird  .


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 29.05.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> viel zu kleinem Radi selbst mit einem anderen Kühler längst nicht so gut wie die von mir verlinkte Zusammenstellung.



wo wird der radi eigentlich eingebaut?
mein gehäuse: 

http://www.alphacool.com/shop/Gehae....html?XTCsid=64a03198837bafc0d30090588930718e

Dieser Radiator soll rein: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1652_Black-ICE-Radiator-GT-Stealth-360---black---XFlow.html

kp ..soll gut sein^^

um den einzubauen muss ich ein loch in den deckel des heäuse sägen...seh ich das richtig ?


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Radiator soll rein: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1652_Black-ICE-Radiator-GT-Stealth-360---black---XFlow.html
> 
> kp ..soll gut sein^^


Die X-Flow Variante ist schlechter und teurer als der normale Black ICE GT  .


> um den einzubauen muss ich ein loch in den deckel des heäuse sägen...seh ich das richtig ?


Entweder das, oder du setzt ihn mit Stützen nach außen auf den Deckel, oder du machst das Loch samt Radi in den Boden vom Gehäuse.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 28.05.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkTigger am 28.05.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi Olstyle

Um wieviel °C wird bei dieser Zusammenstellung das System runtergekühlt? Ungefähr?!


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

ich hab da eine tolle seiten gefunden:

http://www.watercoolplanet.de/index.php?open=4&charts=1

hm ich seh grad ich habe eben den falschen angeklickt^^


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da eine tolle seiten gefunden:
> 
> http://www.watercoolplanet.de/index.php?open=4&charts=1
> 
> hm ich seh grad ich habe eben den falschen angeklickt^^



die anderen kosten aber auch um einiges mehr.


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

hm wieso muss es so viele firmen geben, weis einfach nicht welche welche bauteile ich wählen soll. Hat wer irgendwelche links von testberichten/charts von wakü-bauteilen? Meine erste Wakü soll top sein...!


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hm wieso muss es so viele firmen geben, weis einfach nicht welche welche bauteile ich wählen soll. Hat wer irgendwelche links von testberichten/charts von wakü-bauteilen? Meine erste Wakü soll top sein...!


Wieso hälst du Dich nicht an Olsytle´s Vorgaben? 
Die sind sehr gut durchdacht und ausgewählt und afaik hat er sich auch schon sehr lange mit dem Schwerpunkt "WaKü" auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 28.05.2008 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann dir nur sagen dass eine ähnliche Zusammenstellung meinen E6600 trotz 1,47V und 3,6ghz unter Volllast bei um die 50°C hält wobei sie quasi nicht zu hören ist. Um eine Verbesserung bei dem System hier zumindest abschätzen zu können müsst man die CPU_Spannung und den verwendeten Kühler samt Lüftergeschwindigkeit kennen.



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Blumen  .

Das von mir vorgeschlagene System gehört zu dem besten was man mit Wasser anstellen kann. Der gewählte Triple Radi ist(wie jeder andere Triple auch) eigentlich sogar mehr als für die CPU nötig wäre, da kann sogar noch die Graka mit ins System ohne dass es große Verschlechterungen gibt.

Das einzige Magazin was sich wirklich nachvollziehbar und gründlich mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auseinander setzt ist die Hardwareluxx[printed]. Die paar Tests die es bis jetzt von PCGHX(nicht zu verwechseln mit den alten Versuchen aus dem Stammmagazin) gibt sind auch recht hilfreich.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



> ...


Die Zusammenstellung ist recht knuffelig   
Wäre die nicht interessant für meinen Bekannten? 
Wüsste ich nur die Kühlleistung...


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > ...
> 
> 
> Die Zusammenstellung ist recht knuffelig
> ...


Wie schon gesagt: besser geht es mit Wasser eigentlich nicht. Wenn aber auch sein SLI-System unter Wasser soll muss unter Umständen noch mehr Kühlfläche(=größerer Radi) her.



Ich wollte gerade noch was zu dem post oben Editieren:
Was die CPU-Kühler Auswahl angeht hab ich hier mal was geschrieben gehabt.
Bei Radiatoren kann man mit Magicool, Black ICE, Watercool oder Thermochill(die besten aber auch mit Abstand die teueresten) nicht viel falsch machen.
Der AGB ist quasi frei wählbar und bei den Pumpen habe ich die beiden Top-Varianten(Laing ist stärker, Eheim-Variante ist leiser) schon verlinkt.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Ahh okay...könnte man die Kombi problemlos alles in ein "Armor JR" Gehäuse unterbringen?


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



> Das von mir vorgeschlagene System gehört zu dem besten was man mit Wasser anstellen kann. Der gewählte Triple Radi ist(wie jeder andere Triple auch) eigentlich sogar mehr als für die CPU nötig wäre, da kann sogar noch die Graka mit ins System ohne dass es große Verschlechterungen gibt.



wie schauts aus wenn ich cpu/graka/chipsatz kühlen will! reicht der Radi dafür immer nocht?


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das von mir vorgeschlagene System gehört zu dem besten was man mit Wasser anstellen kann. Der gewählte Triple Radi ist(wie jeder andere Triple auch) eigentlich sogar mehr als für die CPU nötig wäre, da kann sogar noch die Graka mit ins System ohne dass es große Verschlechterungen gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> wie schauts aus wenn ich cpu/graka/chipsatz kühlen will! reicht der Radi dafür immer nocht?


Solang es bei einer Graka bleibt reicht der Radi weiterhin.


----------



## MSIX38 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Eheim oder Laing besser?


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

so, bin nun bei 240euro, nun fehlt nur noch chipsatzkühler, find aber keinen für p5b board. Kennste vl zufällig einen guten? 

->Eheim is leiser...steht auf seite 1^^ hab mich deshalb für ihn entschieden


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

brauch ich sonst noch irgendwelche anschlüsse/verbindungselemente


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



> so, bin nun bei 240euro, nun fehlt nur noch chipsatzkühler, find aber keinen für p5b board. Kennste vl zufällig einen guten?


Dieses Set ist für das ganze Mobo:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2374_Watercool-HEATKILLER--MB-SET-ASUS-1-f-r-P5-Mainboards.html
Der NB-Kühler daraus ist der NSB-3. Imho sollte man aber auch die Spawas kühlen (2*SW-2).
Bei Mobo-Kühlern reicht ein einfaches Design wie das von Watercool locker aus, da braucht es keine komplizierten Konstruktionen.

Hast du dich für einen Graka-Kühler entschieden? Wenn ja: Welcher ist das?


			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich sonst noch irgendwelche anschlüsse/verbindungselemente


Du brauchst halt pro Element im Kreislauf zwei gerade Anschlüsse und zur Sicherheit noch ein paar gewinkelte. Zähl nach  .


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

also was ich dann bestellen werde: 

Chip: Heatkillerhttp://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...TKILLER--MB-SET-ASUS-1-f-r-P5-Mainboards.html
Pumpe: Eheimhttp://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ream-XT-USB--12V-Pumpe--Standard-Version.html
3 Lüfter:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...cythe-S-FLEX-120mm-Fan-SFF21E---1200-rpm.html
Anschlussset:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...usskit-Verschraubung-11-8mm-G1-4--gerade.html
Schlauch:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p867_Schlauch-PVC-11-8mm-glasklar.html
Behälter:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ater-Blocks-EK-Multioption-RES-150-Rev-2.html
15cm sollte eigentlich reichen oda?

Cpu Kühler:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Water-Blocks-EK-Supreme-Acetal-universal.html
nun zum Radi, hol doch den teuren..ich HASSE plasikschrauben :http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1749_Thermochill-PA120-3-Triple-Radiator-G3-8.html
Blende für radi:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...e-Triple--360--Meshguard-Aluminium-Black.html



soll ich die beiden bauteile auch noch mitnehmen oder ist es geldverschwendung? : 
1.:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...et-NG120-3-D-mpfungsmatte-Triple-Radiato.html
2.http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rkammer-Shroud-PA120-3-Triple-Radiatoren.html

dann noch destiliertes wasser.

hab ich irgendwas vergessen so kläre mich bitte auf....morgen dann schön bestellen


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> nun zum Radi, hol doch den teuren..ich HASSE plasikschrauben :http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1749_Thermochill-PA120-3-Triple-Radiator-G3-8.html


Plastikschrauben?
Für den Radi brauchst du aber noch ein paar G3/8 zu G1/4 Adapter:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3313_Reduziernippel-G1-4-auf-G3-8-AG-mit-O-Ring.html




> soll ich die beiden bauteile auch noch mitnehmen oder ist es geldverschwendung? :
> 1.:http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...et-NG120-3-D-mpfungsmatte-Triple-Radiato.html
> 2.http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rkammer-Shroud-PA120-3-Triple-Radiatoren.html


So ein Shroud bringt wohl schon das ein oder andere Grad, allerdings musst du beachten dass der eh schon dicke Thermochill damit noch dicker wird.
Was die Matte bringt kann ich nicht sagen, die paar Piepen tun aber eigentlich auch nicht mehr weh.


> hab ich irgendwas vergessen so kläre mich bitte auf....morgen dann schön bestellen


Das einfache Anschlusspaket reicht nicht. Alleine für das Mobo brauchst du ja schon 8 Anschlüsse.


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

ich sehs kommen nachher fehlen irgendwelche anschlüsse...mit dem radi muss ich mir doch nochmal überlegen. wie groß is der untschied? Wollte eigentlich max 400euro ausgeben


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 29.05.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehs kommen nachher fehlen irgendwelche anschlüsse...


Daher lieber mehr als zu wenig bestellen. Ich würde abzählen was gebraucht wird, das an geraden Anschlüssen nehmen und dann noch 4-6 gewinkelte extra dazu.


> mit dem radi muss ich mir doch nochmal überlegen. wie groß is der untschied?


Afaik kann der Thermochill locker mit den neuen Quad-Radis mithalten.
Wie viel Unterschied zum Durchschnitts-Triple das sind hängt stark von den verwendeten Komponenten ab, das sollte bei deiner X1900XT aber kaum zu merken sein.

Was noch zu beachten wäre:
Der Schlauch wird in 1 Meter Einheiten bestellt, nehm also besser "3 Stück". Zur Not gibts passenden aber auch im Obi.


----------



## MSIX38 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Apopro Geldverschwendung. Wo bringe ich denn die Lüfter für die Radiatoren unter? Jemand nen Plan?


----------



## DarkTigger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

youtube/myvideo findest tolle bauanleitungen^^

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1464827/Tutorial_Befestigen_eines_Radiators_deutsch


von oben nach unten: gehäusedeckel->lüfter-radiator


----------



## DarkTigger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

welche grafikkarte is im mom so die beste aufm markt? find meine pcgh nichtmer (((((


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 30.05.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> welche grafikkarte is im mom so die beste aufm markt? find meine pcgh nichtmer (((((


Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt führt die 9800 GX2 vor der HD3870 X2.
Allerdings sind beides Dual-GPU Karten welche ihre Leistung nicht immer ausspielen können.
Bei den "normalen" Karten liegen je nach Einstellung mal 8800GTX und mal 9800GTX vorne.


----------



## DarkTigger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 30.05.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt führt die 9800 GX2 vor der HD3870 X2.
> Allerdings sind beides Dual-GPU Karten welche ihre Leistung nicht immer ausspielen können.



meinste damit dass sie nur über sli funktionieren oder 2 kerne haben? Brauch halt eine Grafikkarte die für die nächsten 1.5jahre reichen wird^^

Edit: kann man die grafikkarten driekt mit wakü kaufen?


----------



## olstyle (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 30.05.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 30.05.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie funktionieren auf jedem Board, sind aber intern zwei Chips welche über SLI/Crossfire verbunden sind und die gleiche Nachteile haben wie ein normaler SLI/Crossfire-Verbund.


----------



## DarkTigger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

ich werd die 9800 GX2 holen. Garantie kannste ja knicken wenn wasserkühlung draufhaust. Kannste die Grafikkarte gleich mit Wassserkühlung +Garantie kaufen?


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd die 9800 GX2 holen. Garantie kannste ja knicken wenn wasserkühlung draufhaust. Kannste die Grafikkarte gleich mit Wassserkühlung +Garantie kaufen?


Kannst du, kostet aber:
http://www.aqua-computer-berlin.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=216_217&products_id=943&osCsid=2v43cqqdfjuonk4gao17gi5th5
Alternativ gibt es noch BFG Karten mit vorinstalliertem DangerDen Block, allerdings nicht die und in Europa sowieso nur schwer und die "BlackPearl" Karten von EVGA, welche aber auf Inno-Alu-Schrott setzen.

Imho wäre aber eine 9800GTX die vernünftigere Wahl, da diese wirklich in jedem Spiel ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann und auch wesentlich weniger wärme produziert(die GX2+CPU geht schon an die Grenzen eines Triple-Radis).


----------



## DarkTigger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

etwas teuer...wenn ich den wakü selber draufmachen würde +karte = 490euro *nur Hust* aber was haste davon wenn die karte nach 3 wochen kaputt geht. Stehste nachher dumm da


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber was haste davon wenn die karte nach 3 wochen kaputt geht. Stehste nachher dumm da


Wenn du nicht gerade selbst was abgebrochen hast oder die Karte unter Wasser gesetzt hast kommt halt der Luftkühler wieder drauf und die Karte schafft es in 99% der Fälle ganz normal durch die RMA(bei EVGA offiziell erlaubt, von anderen Herstellern zumindest geduldet).


----------



## DarkTigger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



> Zur CPU-Kühlung:
> Man nehme einen Ek Supreme, eine nette Laing oder Eheim, einen Radi samt Lüfter, einen AGB, ein paar Anschlüsse und ewas Schlauch und schon hat man nie mehr Temperatursorgen  .




was hälste von dem lüfter hier? hat 9dba weniger...is schon einiges!

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1849_120mm-SilenX-iXtrema-Pro-11dBa.html


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zur CPU-Kühlung:
> > Man nehme einen Ek Supreme, eine nette Laing oder Eheim, einen Radi samt Lüfter, einen AGB, ein paar Anschlüsse und ewas Schlauch und schon hat man nie mehr Temperatursorgen  .
> 
> 
> ...


Reines Marktekinggeprabbel.
Dezibel-Angaben kann man allenfalls Hersteller-intern vergleichen. 

Die SilenX sind keine schlechten Lüfter, aber trotzdem allerhöchstens auf gleichem Niveau wie Scythes S-Flex in gleichem Format.

Anders sieht es bei diesem Modell aus:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2887_120x120x38mm-SilenX-iXtrema-Pro-14dBa.html
Allerdings ist es auch breiter als ein herkömmlicher Lüfter und damit sowieso in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## DarkTigger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

für was is denn 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ter-Blocks-EK-Supreme-775-Mounting-Plate.html

bin grad am bestellen!


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> für was is denn
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ter-Blocks-EK-Supreme-775-Mounting-Plate.html


Bei den alten Supreme Varianten war die Universal-Platte sehr groß und hat so nicht auf alle Mainboards gepasst. Für S775 gab es daher diese spezielle Platte welche nur den kleinstmöglichen Raum bedeckt.

Mittlerweile werden beim neukauf eine verkleinerte Universalplatte ohne S775 Löcher und die verlinkte S775-Platte mitgeliefert, ohne dass man Aufpreis zahlen muss.


----------



## DarkTigger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 31.05.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Bord is 1.5 jahre alt. Also mitbestellen?



und noch eine frage dazu:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2374_Watercool-HEATKILLER--MB-SET-ASUS-1-f-r-P5-Mainboards.html


brauch ich hierfür G1/4?

dass wars dann eigentlich. Bedanke mich bei dir für die tolle hilfe^^


----------



## olstyle (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bord is 1.5 jahre alt. Also mitbestellen?


Das ist ein Teil für den Kühlkörper und wird so oder so mitgeliefert, das hat nichts mit dem Board zu tun  .




> und noch eine frage dazu:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2374_Watercool-HEATKILLER--MB-SET-ASUS-1-f-r-P5-Mainboards.html
> 
> 
> brauch ich hierfür G1/4?


Ja.


----------



## DarkTigger (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

nun heißts warten!Mein Geldbeutel musste leiden und dass ohne wakü gpu ->

http://www.darktiger-online.de/Bestellung.JPG


----------



## olstyle (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nun heißts warten!Mein Geldbeutel musste leiden und dass ohne wakü gpu ->
> 
> http://www.darktiger-online.de/Bestellung.JPG


Bis auf das Mobo-Set(da gibt es laut Watercool auch eine Umbau-Upgrade-Möglichkeit) kannst du dich, wenn du es denn willst,  jetzt aber auch die nächsten 10Jahre zurücklehnen und Tiefsttemperaturen genießen  .


----------



## MSIX38 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

**updated**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, ich habe da eine Super WaKü zusammengestellt.   

Ist der Preis normal für die Leistung?

Muss ihn da nochmal fragen, ob das nicht sein Budget sprengt. 
Also, es wäre natürlich toll, wenn es etwas günstiger gehen würde. Trotzdem soll alles (Spawa, NB/SB, CPU und GPU) komplett wassergekühlt werden. 

Der NexXxoS Xtreme III wurde mir in einem anderen Forum wärmstens empfohlen. Soll wohl besonders extrem gut kühlen.


----------



## DarkTigger (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 01.06.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ihn da nochmal fragen, ob das nicht sein Budget sprengt.
> Also, es wäre natürlich toll, wenn es etwas günstiger gehen würde.



mit den komponeten radi/lüfter/pumpe//cpu kühler/chipkühler war ich glaubig bei 380euro...das ging ja noch aber dann kam das zubehör.. dass hat mir dann den todesstoß versetzt aber was solls. Ich wollte einer n1 wakü die ich auch später vl mal für sli betrieb nutzen kann(2x 9800gx2 ). Besser gute hardware die was taugt statt schlechte hardware die nach einem halben jahr im mülleimer landet bzw. nicht genug leistung bringt.

hm wenn ich deine komponeten sehe kommst ja sogar an meinen preis ran wenn noch zubehör dazukaufst^^

mit wem waküwasser. reicht doch normal dieses Ultra Pure Water 1000ml?

und dann noch eine frage zur lautstärke geh davon aus dass mit wakü die festplatten am lautesten sind? netzteile sind ja inzwischen auch ziemlich leise


----------



## MSIX38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 02.06.2008 06:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mit den komponeten radi/lüfter/pumpe//cpu kühler/chipkühler war ich glaubig bei 380euro...das ging ja noch aber dann kam das zubehör.. dass hat mir dann den todesstoß versetzt aber was solls. Ich wollte einer n1 wakü die ich auch später vl mal für sli betrieb nutzen kann(2x 9800gx2 ). Besser gute hardware die was taugt statt schlechte hardware die nach einem halben jahr im mülleimer landet bzw. nicht genug leistung bringt.
> 
> hm wenn ich deine komponeten sehe kommst ja sogar an meinen preis ran wenn noch zubehör dazukaufst^^
> 
> ...



Moinsen

Also, bei 380 Euro wäre auch bei mir Schluss, alles jenseits davon würde ich mir auch den Todesstoß versetzen. 

Doch wenn es um Hardware geht, möchte man ja nicht am falschem Ende sparen. 

Lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und dann mit einer qualitativ guten WaKü durch Leben otten, als mit so einem No-Name-Shit. 
Schließlich will man ja lange damit Spaß haben. 
@WaKü Wasser...1000ml reichen dicke aus.

Hast du die Bestellung schon veranlasst?


----------



## olstyle (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 01.06.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> **updated**


1.Falscher Fred!
2.Falsche Mobo-Kühler! Kann es so schwer sein eine Tabelle zu lesen? (EVGA und XFX haben das gleiche Layout...)
3.Zu wenig Anschlüsse!
4. Der NexXxoS ist nicht besser als der Magicool!
5.Für einen Neukauf ist der Preis normal.
(Ich hab gebraucht für meine Laing 30€ bezahlt, ~15€ für den AGB und 33€ für den Kühler...)


----------



## DarkTigger (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 02.06.2008 07:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Bestellung schon veranlasst?



Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, 
dass ihre Bestellung (Nr. 49717) verschickt worden ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen, 

Aquatuning GmbH

...........

hm musst deine bestellung aber auch ändern wenn die 380euro nicht überschreiten willst...ich hab fast die blligsten komponeten bis auf den radi der kostet 3mal so viel wie dieser magicool, dafür hast du halt aber den gpu kühler, der auch wieder richtig viel geld kostet. darfst auch nicht vergessen anschlüsse, blende für radi, dann hab ich noch ein befetsigungsboden für die pumpe gekauft damit sie nicht verrutscht wenn ich auf lans gehe, wärmeleitpaste,wasser,schlauch.

hm mir is grad eingefallen ich hab keine schrauben für den radi->lüfter->gehäuse bestellt...naja baumarkt ftw


----------



## MSIX38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Man er kann sich gar nicht entscheide...jetzt hat er sich aber entgültig entschieden...jetzt hat er sich 2 8800GT´s bestellt und eine XFX 780i SLI.


----------



## DarkTigger (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 02.06.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt hat er sich 2 8800GT´s bestellt und eine XFX 780i SLI.


 Ist SLi im moment in Mode? Ist eine bessere single grafikkarte nicht besser?


----------



## olstyle (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 02.06.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 02.06.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine High-End Singel-graka ist imho wesentlich besser als zwei mal Midrange im SLI.
Mancher meint halt erst ein tolles System zu haben wenn SLI oder Crossfire im Einsatz ist  .


----------



## MSIX38 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 02.06.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist SLi im moment in Mode? Ist eine bessere single grafikkarte nicht besser?


Scheint in Mode zu sein ja.   Soll er doch. Die Karten (pro Stück) waren sowieso nicht so dermaßen überteuert, sodass man sich Gedanken machen müsse. Und außerdem ziehen die Karten nicht soviel Saft aus der Quelle als meinetwegen eine 8800/9800GTX oder ne 9800GX2.


----------



## DarkTigger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

wie soll ich eigentlich den Wakükreislauf machen?

Pumpe->cpu->chipsatz->(Graka)->radi->behälter->Pumpe?


----------



## MSIX38 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 03.06.2008 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll ich eigentlich den Wakükreislauf machen?
> 
> Pumpe->cpu->chipsatz->(Graka)->radi->behälter->Pumpe?




Moin Dark Tigger

Hier damit Bescheid weiß, wie ein Kühlerkreislaufprinzip aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olstyle (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 03.06.2008 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> behälter->Pumpe


Das ist der wichtige Teil, die Pumpe kann nämlich kein Wasser ansaugen.

Den Rest verschlauchst du einfach so wie es am einfachsten geht. Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur sind bei einem aktiven System quasi nicht existent.


----------



## DarkTigger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

falsche blende bestellt ((( hatte eine normaler 3lüfter blende bestelt brauchte jedoch eine Thermochill blende.....NOIS. Aber noch eine frage zum behälter. Wenn ich ihn senkrecht stelle muss ich doch den unteren und oberen anschluss verwenden statt an der seite die 2anschlüsse?


----------



## olstyle (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 03.06.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ihn senkrecht stelle muss ich doch den unteren und oberen anschluss verwenden statt an der seite die 2anschlüsse?


Wichtig ist nur dass der Auslass unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt. Als Einlass darfst du quasi jeden der Anschlüsse benutzen.

Wenn du aber einen Seitanschluss und den unteren Anschluss verwenden willst solltest du darauf achten dass du den Seiteanschluss nimmst der auf der anderen Seite der "Trennwand" ist.


----------



## DarkTigger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

und für die lüfter brauch ich quasi noch 3 verlängerungen damit ich die 3 lüfter mit dem motherboard anschließen kann?

Hab den alten chipsatz eben ntfen, da fiel mir auch dass eine gummimatte dazwischen war. Muss ich diese wiede verwenden? das p5b hat noch eine 2 reihe mit chipsätzen. muss ich dafür auch eine matte kaufen?


----------



## olstyle (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 03.06.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den alten chipsatz eben ntfen, da fiel mir auch dass eine gummimatte dazwischen war. Muss ich diese wiede verwenden? das p5b hat noch eine 2 reihe mit chipsätzen. muss ich dafür auch eine matte kaufen?


Die "Gummimatte" ist ein Wärmeleitpad. So ein Pad leitet die Wärme aber wesentlich schlechter als Paste.
Auf den Chipsätzen solltest du lieber Paste(die gleiche wie für die CPU) verwenden. 
Die Spawas dagegen sind empfindlicher, da nimmst du lieber weiter Pads. Davon sollten aber neue im Set mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## DarkTigger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Auch wenns langsam nervt, habe noch drei fragen.

1. Den Lüfter über dem Radiator sollen sie nach draußen oder in das gehäuse richtung cpu blasen? hat eigentlich beides vorteile

Luft strömt nach draußen: 

      Vorteil: ->Wärme steigt nach oben somit wird die warme luft  nach draußen geblasen
     Nachteil: Radiator bekommt  wenig luft ab was ja eigentlich nich der sinn sein sollte?

Luft strömt nach innen:

   Vorteil: Der Radiator wird perfekt gekühlt
   Nachteil: Staub und wärme(sommer besonderst) wird in das gehäuse geblasen

WIe siehst du das? Hat beides was^^

2. Wird mit der schraube am radiator luft abgelassen wenn die wakü in betreib genommen wird?

3. Jetzt geht es  um das Gehäuse. Mein Netzteil/Festplatte  wird wohl nach der Wakü am lautesten sein. Damit der rechner lautlos wird bringen dämmermatten etwas? 
Wobei mein gehäuse ca 7 vorrichtungen für gehäuselüfter hat, also dämmen unmöglich  Netzteil hab ich dieses hier -> 

http://www.amazon.de/Enermax-Supply-Liberty-Management-PC-Netzteil/dp/B000BVYL58

kennt wer extrem leise Netzteile?


----------



## MSIX38 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 05.06.2008 07:13 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt wer extrem leise Netzteile?




Be Quiet NT sind relativ leise.


----------



## olstyle (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 05.06.2008 07:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenns langsam nervt, habe noch drei fragen.
> 
> 1. Den Lüfter über dem Radiator sollen sie nach draußen oder in das gehäuse richtung cpu blasen? hat eigentlich beides vorteile


Lass die Lüfter nach draussen/oben saugen. Damit unterstützt dich die natürliche Konvektion und saugbetrieb gibt bei gut abgedichteter Lüfter-Radi Verbindung sowieso die beste Leistung. Dazu wird es nicht so warm im Gehäuse.



> 2. Wird mit der schraube am radiator luft abgelassen wenn die wakü in betreib genommen wird?


Schraube am Radi ?! Die Luft geht eigentlich am AGB raus.


> 3. Jetzt geht es  um das Gehäuse. Mein Netzteil/Festplatte  wird wohl nach der Wakü am lautesten sein. Damit der rechner lautlos wird bringen dämmermatten etwas?


Dämmmatten bringen nicht wirklich viel.
Festplatten können günstigsten und effektiv in einer Bitumenbox ruhig gestellt werden. 
Von Watercool gibt es auch eine Wakü/Dämmbox Kombination.


> kennt wer extrem leise Netzteile?


Die aktuellen BeQuiet, die original S12 von Seasonic(nicht die S12II, die sind relativ laut) und afaik auch die Modu/Pro NTs von Enermax sollten recht leise sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 05.06.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > 2. Wird mit der schraube am radiator luft abgelassen wenn die wakü in betreib genommen wird?
> 
> 
> Schraube am Radi ?! Die Luft geht eigentlich am AGB raus.



thermochill verbaut tatsächlich entlüftungsschrauben, was insbesondere bei einbau im deckel ein entlüften erleichtern sollte.
nach meiner erfahrung mit entlüftungsschrauben empfehle ich aber, diese nur zu öffnen, wenn die pumpe steht und das wasser durch z.b. höher liegenden agb zum fließen zu bringen


----------



## BillyRay909 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Mal ganz ehrlich !

Was willst Du mit einer WaKü ???

Du hast einen 6600 und willst übertakten. 
Was hälst Du davon das Geld in eine neue CPU zu investieren ???
Ich habe einen 6300 auf 3,2 laufen mit Luftkühlung und das Ding rennt. Die CPU ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt und wurde vom 1 Tag übertaktet um Bares zu sparen was ich lieber in eine geile GraKa investiert habe. Hat sich gelohnt..

Mein Tipp : spar das Geld, verkaufe deine CPU und kauf eine Neue.


MfG Billy Ray


----------



## DarkTigger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				BillyRay909 am 05.06.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich !
> 
> Was willst Du mit einer WaKü ???
> 
> ...



ob ich das geld nun in meinen rechner investiere oder auto kaufe was nach 2 jahren den halben wert  hat is doch egal. Geld spielt  für mich in diesem fall keine rolle. Werde meinen rechner langsam aufrüsten. DIesen monat kommt noch eine 9800gx2 und nächsten monat den einen neuen prozessor. Was noch dazu kommt hasse ich laute rechner. Wenn du wüssstet wie laut der mit standard grafikkartenühler war, konntest mitm Flugzeug vergleichen^^. AUßerdem schraube ich gerne an meinem rechner rum!!!!!

Habe heute morgen noch eine frage vergessen:

gibt es einen adapter mit dem ich die 3 radi lüfter anschließen oder muss ich alle einzeln anschließen wobei es dann knapp mit den anschlüssn wird


----------



## olstyle (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 05.06.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es einen adapter mit dem ich die 3 radi lüfter anschließen oder muss ich alle einzeln anschließen wobei es dann knapp mit den anschlüssn wird


Ein Lötkolben tut es auch  .
Adapter mit drei Anschlüssen hab ich noch nicht gesehen, dann müsstest du zwei doppel-Adapter hintereinander setzen.
Wichtig ist nur dass der Anschluss die Belastung auch aushält. Mobos sind mit drei Lüftern meistens schon außerhalb der Spezifikation.


----------



## DarkTigger (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

4 anschlüsse hab das mobo glaubig, löten naja, ich werd sie besser einzelnt ansclhießen nachher funktionieren sie nich und ich darf neue bestellen . Außerdem is die frage ob 3 anschlüsse überhaupt in den 3pin stecker passen^^ Am netzteil hab ich noch ede menge anschlüsse....mit dem adapter der bei den netzteilen dabei war müsste es glaubig auch gehen, haste dann aber halt kein fancontrol was eh keiner braucht werl die lüfter eh immer die gleiche drehzahl haben


----------



## DarkTigger (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

woran könnte es hängen dass die pumpe(eheim) es nicht schafft dass wasser zu befördern....wasser schafft es nichtmal zur cpu. Lämpchen blinkt die ganze zeit


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 07.06.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> woran könnte es hängen dass die pumpe(eheim) es nicht schafft dass wasser zu befördern....wasser schafft es nichtmal zur cpu. Lämpchen blinkt die ganze zeit


Ein paar Möglichkeiten die alle mehr oder weniger Unwahrscheinlich sind:
1. Knick im Schlauch
2. Der AGB liegt nicht oberhalb der Pumpe
3. Kein Wasser im AGB
4. Pumpe verkehrt herum angeschlossen


----------



## DarkTigger (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

hör sich so an als würde ide pumpe immer neustarten, behälter is paar cm oberhalb pumpe bekommt jedoch wasser, knick nein, wo soll da auchn knick entstehen


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Es könnte sein dass sich die Pumpe im "Entlüftungsmodus" befindet.
 Das sollte sich per Jumper/Schalter beheben lassen.


----------



## DarkTigger (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

der stecker für den jumper müsst ich erstmal einstecken bevor die pumpe in das entlüftungssystem geht, betreibe die pumpe mitm 4pin netzteilstecker


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Auf der Platine an der Pumpe muss ein Jumper sein den man umstecken kann.
Über USB+Software geht es zwar auch, ist aber kein muss und bei dir ja auch eher schlecht möglich.


----------



## DarkTigger (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 07.06.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Platine an der Pumpe muss ein Jumper sein den man umstecken kann.
> Über USB+Software geht es zwar auch, ist aber kein muss und bei dir ja auch eher schlecht möglich.



ohne netzteil gehts 

hatte noch so ein extra adatpter für 4pin rumliegen


----------



## olstyle (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 07.06.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne netzteil gehts
> 
> hatte noch so ein extra adatpter für 4pin rumliegen


Was geht ohne Netzteil?

Läuft jetzt das Wasser richtig oder willst du mir nur erklären wie du die Pumpe ohne PC am laufen hast?


----------



## DarkTigger (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

2 fragen zur luftentwickling in der wakü

1. wenn ich den deckel vom ausgleichsbehälter wieder draufmache  is doch wieder jede menge lust drin?

2. wieviel luftbläschen dürfen doch im kreislauf sein? hab noch jede menge drin


----------



## olstyle (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 08.06.2008 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 fragen zur luftentwickling in der wakü
> 
> 1. wenn ich den deckel vom ausgleichsbehälter wieder draufmache  is doch wieder jede menge lust drin?


Im AGB darf ruhig etwas Luft sein, es darf nur nicht so viel sein dass die Pumpe sie wieder ansaugt.


> 2. wieviel luftbläschen dürfen doch im kreislauf sein? hab noch jede menge drin


Nach dem Entlüften sollten überhaupt keine mehr im Kreislauf sein.


----------



## DarkTigger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

so, hab meinen rechner nun mit wakü am laufen jedch nicht wie erdacht  cpu schon 35°C und die lautstärke is lauter als vorher. Die Lüfter sind schon recht laut , die pumpe is noch lauter 

lüfter laufen bei 1200rpm(raditaor)

lautstärke vergleichbar mit einem 35mm durchmesser ventilator (((


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab meinen rechner nun mit wakü am laufen jedch nicht wie erdacht  cpu schon 35°C und die lautstärke is lauter als vorher. Die Lüfter sind schon recht laut , die pumpe is noch lauter
> 
> lüfter laufen bei 1200rpm(raditaor)
> 
> lautstärke vergleichbar mit einem 35mm durchmesser ventilator (((



35 Grad sind aber keineswegs schlecht, im Gegenteil.


----------



## DarkTigger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

die lautsärke nervt mich mehr, is ja schrecklich, dachte der rechner hätte mit wakü die lautstärke vom netzteil   von den lüftern und vor allem von der pumpe(keine luft mehr drin) kommt die lautstärke, ts2 kannste ja so nix reden wenn den rechner neben dir hast....HELP


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> die lautsärke nervt mich mehr, is ja schrecklich, dachte der rechner hätte mit wakü die lautstärke vom netzteil   von den lüftern und vor allem von der pumpe(keine luft mehr drin) kommt die lautstärke, ts2 kannste ja so nix reden wenn den rechner neben dir hast....HELP


Haste bestimmt ein deftiges NT. Und laute Lüfter dazu.


----------



## DarkTigger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

das netzteil is fast lautlos....! Lüfter hab ich für 15euro pro stück von s-flex jedoch sind die mit 2 gummimatten gedämmt, die pumpe ist am lautesten(entkoblungsset). Bin echt wieder am überlegen auf lust umzusteigen. Zocken mitm jet nebendran geht nicht!


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> das netzteil is fast lautlos....! Lüfter hab ich für 15euro pro stück von s-flex jedoch sind die mit 2 gummimatten gedämmt, die pumpe ist am lautesten(entkoblungsset). Bin echt wieder am überlegen auf lust umzusteigen. Zocken mitm jet nebendran geht nicht!


ich habe ja dieselben lüfter  aber bei mir regelt alles auf auto.   
Was fürn Board haste?


----------



## DarkTigger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP, die drehzahl könnt ich ja runterschrauben aber dann wird der radi nichtmehr richtig gekühlt


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP, die drehzahl könnt ich ja runterschrauben aber dann wird der radi nichtmehr richtig gekühlt


Das wäre selbstmord


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP


Ich weiß ja nicht wie bei ASUS die Lüfterregelung ist, aber bei meinem Board ist sie traumhaft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> lüfter laufen bei 1200rpm(raditaor)



da würd dann mal was dran ändern 
so 600rpm wären das ziel.



> lautstärke vergleichbar mit einem 35mm durchmesser ventilator (((



auch wenn n s-flex@1200 nicht gerade unhörbar sind: son ventilator hätte ich gerne.


zur pumpe:
hmm - mit welcher leistung läuft die?
kommt der lärm tatsächlich von der pumpe oder vibriert das gehäuse mit? (wobei chieftec ja eigentlich auch nicht so dünnes blech hat)


----------



## DarkTigger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 09.06.2008 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zur pumpe ka versuch den treiber zu installieren aber geht irgendwie nicht, ka wieso usb kabel is drin. 

Hab eben mal in foren geguckt, die meinen:


Habe mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr auch diese
Pumpe gekauft und hatte das gleiche Problem.

Aber nachdem ich die Pumpenachse mit Teflonband
umwickelt hatte, war nichts mehr zu hören.
Hat prima geklappt und hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme mehr.



aber könnte ja auch sein dass die pumpe zur zeit auf 100% is, kp glaub hat max durchflussgeschwindigkeit von 3000

hm ohne lüfter läft sie bei 44°C^^ aber nicht übertaktet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 09.06.2008 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nachdem ich die Pumpenachse mit Teflonband
> umwickelt hatte, war nichts mehr zu hören.



n bissl blöd formuliert:
beim eheim mod wird nicht die achse umwickelt, sondern der läufer - so, dass das rad sich nicht darauf bewegen kann. (alternativ kann man sekundenkleber nehmen)

der mod bringt aber nicht jedem was, z.t. wird die pumpe sogar lauter.

auf alle fälle erstmal herausfinden, mit welcher drehzahl das ding läuft. ob 50 oder 85hz dürfte einen ordentlichen unterschied machen.


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

hi ruyven   

Sind generelle WaKü temps von 32-35°C im Grünen?


----------



## olstyle (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 09.06.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind generelle WaKü temps von 32-35°C im Grünen?


Wasser oder Prozessor?
Für ersteres ist es je nach Aussentemperatur leicht erhöht oder voll in Ordnung, für letzteres ist es unter Volllast schon fast unmöglich gut.


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 09.06.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser oder Prozessor?
> Für ersteres ist es je nach Aussentemperatur leicht erhöht oder voll in Ordnung, für letzteres ist es unter Volllast schon fast unmöglich gut.


Hey Ol steht doch da...Wassertemps. Ja, bei Volllast zeigt er mir so bis 40 Grad an, ist das okay?


----------



## olstyle (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 09.06.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 09.06.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also 32-35°C im Wasser und 40°C an der CPU?


----------



## heatkillers (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 09.06.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 32-35°C im Wasser und 40°C an der CPU?


32-35 Core Temp Idle und 40-42 Grad Core Temp Last meint er sicherlich...


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				heatkillers am 09.06.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 32-35 Core Temp Idle und 40-42 Grad Core Temp Last meint er sicherlich...


Seit wann brauche ich nen Papageien? Aber ne stimmt sogar was er meinte.


----------



## olstyle (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				heatkillers am 09.06.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 09.06.2008 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das stimmt:  alles im Dunkelgrünen Bereich.
(Bist du der der den PC bekommt?)
EDIT: Jetzt erklärt mir mal wie ihr zu der gleichen IP kommt .
Zweitaccounts sind hier gar nicht erwünscht  .


----------



## heatkillers (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 09.06.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das stimmt:  alles im Dunkelgrünen Bereich.
> (Bist du der der den PC bekommt?)


Ne ich bekomme nicht ich hab schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 09.06.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ruyven
> 
> Sind generelle WaKü temps von 32-35°C im Grünen?




abgesehen davon, dass mir keine ausreichend verlässliche methode für cpu-temperaturen bekannt, ist man im 30° bereich ohnehin schon so nah an der raumtemperatur, dass die angaben ohne kenntniss der selben nutzlos sind.

auf alle fälle sollte es mehr als kalt genug für die cpu sein - also was will man mehr?


----------



## MSIX38 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 09.06.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> abgesehen davon, dass mir keine ausreichend verlässliche methode für cpu-temperaturen bekannt, ist man im 30° bereich ohnehin schon so nah an der raumtemperatur, dass die angaben ohne kenntniss der selben nutzlos sind.
> 
> auf alle fälle sollte es mehr als kalt genug für die cpu sein - also was will man mehr?




jut danke


----------



## DarkTigger (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

der erkennt den usb anschluss net und somit kann ich den treiber nich installieren OMG....schlecht  und mit der  kühlung hätt ich mir auch was ausgedacht. Der Raditaor hat ja oberhalb und unterhalb gewinde im prinzip könnte man die lüfter doch unter den raditaor hängen. Dann wird die warme luft nach außen geblasen + radiator wird gekühlt statt die luft nur vom radiiator angezogen wird und nach draußen geblasen wird(lüfter sind zur zeit zwischen raditaor und gehäuse), oder noch besser gleich 6 lüfter, 3 oberhalb und 3 unterhalb , jedoch alles über fancontrol auf 850rpm, wär doch auch eine möglichkeit? 


Da hab ich meine antwort  ich schließ ich pumpe über einen externen usb hub an.!
http://www.aqua-computer-systeme.de/cgi-bin/YaBB/YaBB.pl?board=20;action=display;num=1183219912


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 10.06.2008 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Raditaor hat ja oberhalb und unterhalb gewinde im prinzip könnte man die lüfter doch unter den raditaor hängen. Dann wird die warme luft nach außen geblasen + radiator wird gekühlt statt die luft nur vom radiiator angezogen wird und nach draußen geblasen wird(lüfter sind zur zeit zwischen raditaor und gehäuse),



häh?

radiator kühlen und rausblasen oder rausblasen und radiator kühlen?

irgendwie versteh ich nicht ganz, was du willst.

prinzipiell:
-die meisten radiatoren liefern minimal bessere ergebnisse, wenn man die lüfter saugend montiert.
-natürlich kann man die radiator/lüfterkombination auch an der gehäuselüftung mitwerkeln lassen.



> oder noch besser gleich 6 lüfter, 3 oberhalb und 3 unterhalb , jedoch alles über fancontrol auf 850rpm, wär doch auch eine möglichkeit?



der gewinn durch 6 lüfter ist minimal und definitiv nicht zur lautstärkreduzierung geeignet, wurde schon mehrfach ausprobiert.


----------



## DarkTigger (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				MSIX38 am 29.05.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olstyle
> 
> Um wieviel °C wird bei dieser Zusammenstellung das System runtergekühlt? Ungefähr?!





Hm wiegesagt hab 35°C bei 2.4 Ghz, 41°C bei 2,7 GHz......

Hattest du nicht irgendwann mal gemeint dass mit einerm wakü auf 25-30 °C kommst? In der Regel sind es doch immer +10°C über der raumtemperatur`? wieso hab ich dann 35 °C`? Laut PCGH soll es Cpu Kühler geben die auf 25°C runterkühlen? 

--->
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Highflow-Plexi-S-754-939-940-FX-Opteron.html

was meinst du dazu? bitte um stellungsnahme!


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Der Schafft bis zu 25°C Delta zum Wasser und nicht absolute Temperatur.
Im Nachtest hat sich der Supreme aber als genau so stark bewiesen, und das selbst bei schwächeren Pumpen.

Vorne schreibe ich nicht ohne Grund:
_1,47V und 3,6ghz Volllast bei um die 50°C._
Der Supreme hat bei mir noch ein paar Grad gut gemacht, aber Wunder vollbringt auch eine Wakü nicht.


----------



## DarkTigger (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

welche spannungen hast du für 3,6 GHz eingegeben?


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 11.06.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> welche spannungen hast du für 3,6 GHz eingegeben?


Um die stabil zu bekommen braucht meine CPU ~1,5V im Lastbetrieb, aber dass kann bei deiner auch unmöglich oder schon mit 1,3V drin sein da ist jede CPU anders.

Ich hab mich jetzt auf folgendes festgelegt(da waren ca. 26°C in meinem Zimmer):
http://img.techpowerup.org/080609/Prime.jpg


----------



## DarkTigger (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

so ähnlich hatte ich es auch eingestellt, vcore 1,4-1,5...hmmmm heute abend rumprobieren 

rechts das programm is doch prime95 mit dem du beide kerne unter last testest?


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> so ähnlich hatte ich es auch eingestellt, vcore 1,4-1,5...hmmmm heute abend rumprobieren


Nicht einafch ins blaue tippen sondern gezielt die Grenzen austesten führt zum Erfolg. Auf die FAQ hab ich im anderen Fred ja schon verwiesen  .


> rechts das programm is doch prime95 mit dem du beide kerne unter last testest?


Genau.
Mittlerweile unetrstützt auch das Original-Prime zwei Kerne und sogar mehr, aber Orthos ist imho handlicher.


----------



## DarkTigger (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

ich habe glaubig eben meine cpu zerschossen mit dem 3.2ghz versuch. Seitdem fährt mein rechner nicht mehr hoch. Hab den Bios wieder auf default, jedoch wenn der rechner hochfährt friert der rechner nach etwa 10sekunden ein und ein extrem lautes knistern/pipston is zu hören, erst dachte ich, das netzteil wär defekt doch bei austausch des netzteil kam immer noch die fehlermeldung. Was meint ihr ....an der cpu hängts?


----------



## olstyle (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Wie viel Stoff hast du gegeben um die 3,2ghz zu erzwingen?
So schnell verabschiedet sich ein Prozessor eigentlich nicht.

Versuch mal im Bios "optimized Defaults" o.Ä. zu laden, vielleicht ist nur da was verdreht.


----------



## DarkTigger (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

hm wenn die cpu futsch wär, kann ich dann in den abgesicherten modus? ging nämlich eben. Wollte eben mal versuchen neues system anzulegen nimmt komischer weise cd net an obwohl bootpriotät cd laufwerk is  langsam wirds mir echt zu doof das ganze. DIe 3.2 Ghz hab ich aber nur kurz erreicht über clockgen...paar stunden später hatte ich dass dieses problem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 15.06.2008 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hm wenn die cpu futsch wär, kann ich dann in den abgesicherten modus?



nö.
wann auch immer n defekt an ram, cpu oder weiten teilen des mainbords vorliegt, sollte er sich beim hochfahren in gleichem maße in allen modi zeigen. (d.h.: kleinere fehler, gerade im ram wirken sich aufgrund des größeren datenumsatzes, natürlich eher im normalen modus aus)
faktor 2 wär schon n großer unterschied, dass normal nie und abgesicherter meistens geht, hat andere ursachen. 
in frage kommt prinzipiell alles, was treiber braucht sowie alle programme, die beim systemstart automatisch geladen werden.

ach ja: kanns sein, dass im bios irgendwas nicht auf default sein sollte, z.b. bezüglich acpi oder controllerkonfiguration?
ich hatte z.b. schon mal panische angst um meine daten nach nem oc-versuch, weil das bios zurückgesetzt wurde und deswegen auch der controller nicht mehr im raid modus lief...


----------



## DarkTigger (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

ok, hab das prblem gefunden, betriebssystem war im arsch. Nachher vista kaufen gehen, hatte nächsten monat sowieso vor vista draufzumachen. Noch eine frage, welches poitenzial hat der e8400, wie hoch würde er sich takten lassen wenns bei mir gehen würde


----------



## DarkTigger (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

so vista läuft jedoch hab ich unter last(orthos) bei 3,2Ghz schon 50°C. Normal dass sie so warm ist für eine wakü?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 19.06.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> so vista läuft jedoch hab ich unter last(orthos) bei 3,2Ghz schon 50°C. Normal dass sie so warm ist für eine wakü?



hängt von der messmethode ab - bei coretemp kann man durchaus solche werte erhalten.
was hast du idle?


----------



## olstyle (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 19.06.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> so vista läuft jedoch hab ich unter last(orthos) bei 3,2Ghz schon 50°C. Normal dass sie so warm ist für eine wakü?


Der E8400 gibt bei Coretemp recht hohe Werte aus.
Allerdings sind "50°C" bei ihm afaik noch 55°C vor der Notabschaltung und nicht 35°C davor wie bei den E6xxx.


----------



## DarkTigger (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

wie viel wärme strömt eigentlich die gpu und cpu aus wenn die mit wassergekühlt werden? Dann könnte ich vl den AGB nach innen setzten. Aber wenn sich warme luft im gehäuse befindet wär das wieder unlogisch da sich dass wasser ja dann theoretisch miterwärmen würde. Im moment ist der agb aus dem gehäuse jedoch vor einem lüfterschacht. Würde es was bringen wenn ich den AGB nach innen setzten würde und eien zusätzenlichen gehäuselüfter einbauen. 

Mein zweiter rechner hat eine luftkühlung...die wärme hat sich im gehäuse gestaut...die cpu hatte ca 58°C idle....Gehäuselüfter eingebaut und schon hatte ich 48°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 07.07.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel wärme strömt eigentlich die gpu und cpu aus wenn die mit wassergekühlt werden?



wenig, der großteil geht ins wasser.


----------



## DarkTigger (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				olstyle am 31.05.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkTigger am 31.05.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab nun beide gehabt. Und du hattest volkommen recht was die Lautstärke angeht. der S-Flex ist leiser und der SilenX IXP-74-11 iXtrema Pro 120x120x25mm 11db  klacker richtig. Wenn der 11dba haben soll,,,dann hätte der s-flex 7dba.

Hab hier mal ein Test gefunden :http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381313
DIe Lautstärke regelt sich nach der Power des Lüfter.. leiser lüfter wenig power...! Ich werd einfach den s-flex behalten und auf 600dba runterfahren. Ohne die Lüfter wär mein Rechner glaubig echt lautlos. Quasi ist er nun so laut wie ein rechner der NUR mit Luftkühlung arbeitet

Give Stickstoffkühlung


----------



## olstyle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Der Test von y33H@ sind ganz gut(er macht mittlerweile auch Tests für PCGH), da kann man sich schon dran orientieren.

Was die Lautstärke an geht solltest du bedenken dass du bei 600RPM ungefähr die Leistung einer Lukü mit 2000RPM hast. 100%ig lautlos geht nur passiv, und auch das nur mit Wakü   .


----------



## DarkTigger (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

hatte bei meiner wakü keinen großen Temperaturunterschied bei 1200-600rpm ...vielleicht 2°C unterschied. bei 700Rpm hatte ich glaubig unter last 45°C ungetaktet(außen temp locker 28°C). Bin mal auf die Temperaturen gespannt wenns wieder richtung winter geht und raumtemperatur von 19°C habe


----------



## olstyle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 10.07.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte bei meiner wakü keinen großen Temperaturunterschied bei 1200-600rpm ...vielleicht 2°C unterschied.


Das liegt wohl daran dass der Radi schon bei ~800RPM dafür sorgt dass die Wassertemperatur quasi gleich der Umgebungstemperatur ist. Kälter geht es nicht...


----------



## DarkTigger (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Haste vieleicht ein Ratschalg, wie ich meine Wakü Komponenten Kalkfrei kriege(weise schicht in den anschlüssen). Bin echt ratlos wie sich das in 3 wochen verkalken konnte. Hab doch destilieres wasser benutzt. Mit Essig/Zitronensäure säubern? Hab den Radiator anfangs nicht sauber gemacht, war vermutlich von der produktion dreck drin oder ka. Den müsst ich dann auch mal mit Essig füllen, oder was würdest du für ein Mittel nutzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 15.07.2008 03:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste vieleicht ein Ratschalg, wie ich meine Wakü Komponenten Kalkfrei kriege(weise schicht in den anschlüssen). Bin echt ratlos wie sich das in 3 wochen verkalken konnte. Hab doch destilieres wasser benutzt. Mit Essig/Zitronensäure säubern? Hab den Radiator anfangs nicht sauber gemacht, war vermutlich von der produktion dreck drin oder ka. Den müsst ich dann auch mal mit Essig füllen, oder was würdest du für ein Mittel nutzen?



solange du kein alu im kreislauf hast, kannst du essig oder zitronensäure nehmen.
bei konzentrationen von 2-3esslöfeln auf 7l hatte ich bei mir aber leichte kupferablagerungen auf vernickelten teilen, da wird also was angelöst - nicht wirklich problematisch und ich hatte dass 1,5 tage so laufen, aber so als hinweiß.

ob du den dreck damit wegbekommst hängt aber vom dreck ab.


----------



## DarkTigger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

hab extra so ein zeug bestellt für die wakü zu reinigen. Welches Zusatzmittel benutzt ihr? In anderen Foren hört man von Alkohol/G48(KFZ Frostschutzzeugs) oder Fluid. Hab nun Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch gekauft. Hat wer erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 17.07.2008 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hab extra so ein zeug bestellt für die wakü zu reinigen. Welches Zusatzmittel benutzt ihr? In anderen Foren hört man von Alkohol/G48(KFZ Frostschutzzeugs) oder Fluid. Hab nun Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch gekauft. Hat wer erfahrungen damit gemacht?



haben viele. schlechte sind mir bislang nicht begegnet.
ich nutze keinen zusatz. (vielleicht sind noch n paar zitronensäurereste im kreislauf)


----------



## DarkTigger (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

nächste Frage, geht wieder um die Wasserkühlung

reicht ein "triple radiator" aus um einen

-e8400
-Geforce 280GTX
-3 spannungswandler bzw chipsatz(P5Q Deluxe)

zu kühlen`? Natürlich alles übertaktet!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*



			
				DarkTigger am 22.07.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nächste Frage, geht wieder um die Wasserkühlung
> 
> reicht ein "triple radiator" aus um einen
> 
> ...



standardantwort:
delta macht alles möglich.

in dem fall sollten aber auch schon durchaus erträgliche lüfter ausreichen.
ne steuerung wäre vielleicht empfehlenswert, da idle vermutlich weniger als die hälfte an wärme abgeführt werden muss.


----------



## DarkTigger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wakü Kauftipp*

Reicht easy....GPU 34 bzw 41°C ...hab da zwei werte und CPU 28°C. Beides aber idle. Die 35°C damals kamen glaubig wegen den 30°C außentemp^^ Aber meine scheiß Eheim lässt sich immer noch nicht anschließen bzw brummt(lauter als die festplatte)


----------

